# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Жванецкий в своем репертуаре.

## mishau_

Нашел тут ролик о российской демократии. Читает Жванецкий. Давненько так не смеялся.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UzlK3XqCUw

----------


## Lampada

*№ 10.*   
7 ноября 2007
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZeSrK2HCMM
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOP0G8hYMBM
3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqFrt3sJL0
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRR3w5zq9oI
5.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhThJECB_XY  
Март 2008 http://rutube.ru/tracks/564388.html?v=b ... 1a86f7919a    *05 мая 2008*
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usHXIHtaaRQ
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg843BtLl1U
3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5gSbtVzKQQ
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-iymBy0wck
5.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-iymBy0wck
6.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z3kre8kBaE
7.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbmAPaudn8w   
2 июня 2008
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8wBQ8TqgaA
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SygHdCtF9_Y
3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuDDcKQH3uo
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxBMLUEoowU
5.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVsncSDL2Og  
Август 2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeMkeKW_XOM

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.w2w.ru/jvanetsky/mp3/slova_slova.mp3  *Слова. Слова...*
(Для Р. Карцева и В. Ильченко) 
- О! Боже мой, Боже мой, кого я вижу, какой человек! Очень рад вас видеть. - И я очень рад.
- И я очень рад вас видеть.
- И я очень рад.
- И я вас...
- И я вас...
- И я...
- И я...
- Очень рад.
- Очень рад.
- Вы надолго к нам?
- Надолго к вам.
- Вот это хорошо.
- Да, это хорошо.
- Надолго это хорошо
- Надолго это хорошо.
- Надолго - хорошо.
- Да, надолго - хорошо.
- Хорошо - надолго.
- Надолго это хорошо.
- Да-а.
- Да-а.
- Вот ненадолго - плохо.
- Плохо, да.
- Надолго это хорошо.
- Надолго это хорошо.
- Да-а.
- Да-а... А вы знаете, я вам больше скажу: надолго это хорошо. Нам очень нравится ваша работа.
- Ну да?
- Да.
- Спасибо.
- Пожалуйста.
- Спасибо.
- Пожалуйста.
- Спасибо.
- Пожалуйста.
- Пожалуйста.
- Спасибо.
- Пожалуйста.
- Слушайте, давайте попробуем поработать вместе. Вот вы хотите работать для нас?
- С удовольствием.
- Попробуем, да?
- А что, давайте попробуем.
- Попробуем. Вы набросайте свой планчик - конспектик будущей работы принесите, мы обсудим и сделаем.
- И все?..
- И все!..
- Планчик-конспектик?
- Будущей работы.
- В двух страничках.
- В двух страничках.
- Я знаю, я делал.
- Я знаю, вы делали.
- Я помню.
- И я помню.
- Планчик - конспектик...
- В двух страничках...
- А можно в одной.
- Давайте в шести.
- Давайте.
- Я знаю, я делал.
- Я знаю, вы делали.
- Я помню, я делал.
- Я помню, что вы помните.
- А вам это очень нужно?
- Очень, так что сделайте.
- Обязательно.
- Договорились.
- Непременно.
- Я могу быть уверен?
- Как вам не стыдно?
- Не подведете?
- Как вам не стыдно.
- Я могу быть уверен?
- Я обижусь.
- Ну все-таки, могу быть уверен?
- А я могу быть уверен?
- Как вам не стыдно.
- Мы оба уверены. Вы чувствуете?
- Да, я чувствую.
- Почувствовали?
- Вот сейчас почувствовал.
- Так что сделаете?
- Обязательно.
- Договорились.
- Если вам нужно - обязательно.
- Очень нужно, мы без вас не можем.
- Договорились?
- Договорились.
- Сделаете?
- Обязательно.
- К четвертому.
- К пятому.
- К четвертому.
- К пятому.
- К четвертому.
- К пятому.
- Ну ладно, к пятому.
- Ну ладно, к четвертому.
- Только обязательно.
- Обязательно. Если я обещаю, вы же знаете...
- Знаем, мы уже тогда никого не приглашаем, рассчитываем только на вас.
- Рассчитывайте обязательно на меня. Обязательно.
- Я же знаю.
- Ну что вы.
- Только на вас.
- Только на меня.
- Ну, до четвертого.
- До пятого...То есть до четвертого.
- До четвертого...То есть до пятого.
- .........................................
- Не сделаю я ему ни черта.
- А мне это и не нужно.

----------


## Lampada

7 августа 2009 г.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-06IaIPC0oI 
М. Жванецкий размышляет о визите президента США Обамы в Россию. 
"М.: А вот скажите пожалуйста, а вот как Вы оцениваете итоги визита Барака Обамы в Россию?  
Ж.: Какие приятные у нас броски: Нет, ну это другой совершенно разговор. Вот казалось бы - тоже противник. А какой симпатичный! Казалось бы - ну вот же: Такой понятный: Ну, и кроме того, мы тоже уже довели его до точки унижения. Он, когда сюда приехал, я на него удивлялся - ну молодец, ну как с малыми детьми. Он говорит: <И страна прекрасная и Пушкин ваш - тоже наше всё!> Ну с таким настроением приехал человек. И, говорит: <И президент изумительный! И второй президент еще лучше первого!> <И оба лучше меня, - он уже хотел сказать, - просто вот и прохожие и люди мне понравились:> Придется, видимо, дать какую-то поправку в Конституцию, чтобы любить русских. Потому что хватит уже. Хватит и я дам приказ. Любить наших оттуда! И, конечно, чувствовалось, что человек приехал не ссориться, что человек приехал мириться. И мы тоже не хотим ссориться, но нам надо просто. Надо! Мы же не можем! Ну как - приехал такой враг! Ну как вообще мириться?! Вообще, если помириться с Америкой, вдруг подружиться - это вообще окончательный крах всех советской системы, которая все еще процветает у нас кое-где в душе. Вот это крах советской системы окончательный. Во-первых - не иметь врага - значит не на что ссылаться на низкое качество продукции. Не это все - не на что ссылаться, на эти взрывы, это все может быть при наличии хорошего такого противника за океаном. А как мне кажется, настоящую опасность для нас представляет Китай, но мы с ним дружим. Потом КНДР с ракетами - мы там приятельствуем. Кто еще? Иран, в котором вдруг появились лозунги <Смерть русским!> - тоже дружим, тоже нельзя враждовать. Венесуэла - ну просто любим. Я бы ее через два <Л> уже писал. А с Америкой, я прикинул, мы где-то лет шестьдесят уже во вражде. В холодной войне лет шестьдесят уже прошло. Я бы в честь вот этого юбилея шестидесятилетнего - вражды, которая без жертв, без катастроф - я бы в честь этой вражды устроил какое-то гуляние у нас, с наградой частей американской армии и флота. И наших тоже наградить их орденами. Вообще, ненавидеть того, кого любишь, или любить того, кого ненавидишь, петь его песни, одевать его одежду, пользоваться его лекарствами, языком, деньгами, Интернетом - и ненавидеть! Мне даже кажется, что наш любимый Барак Обама шепнул что-то нашим президентам. Он им, наверное, сказал: <Ребята! Если вам для престижа нужно, чтобы мы были Вашим врагом (ну действительно, ну кричать и топать на Америку отсюда - ну это престижно, ну это огромная страна, мощная, а мы все время - а ну давай отсюда! - и пошли на работу). Все они сидят там за океаном и замышляют что-то, минуты свободной нет - все замышляют. И там, и там, и там замышляют - поэтому, я думаю, Обама шепнул: <Если нужно для престижа, мы будет вашим врагом - какое-то время, потом помиримся>. В общем, короче говоря, мне очень понравился визит и я просто подивился этому гигантскому терпению этого темнокожего человека. Кайфую! Спасибо за внимание. "

----------


## Lampada

- Моцарт, в твоем возрасте, уже два года как умер.  
Пациентка: 
- Доктор, у меня болит голова.
- Да я, собственно, ни на что и не претендую..
.  
Интерьвью на улице: 
- Скажите, а где вы работаете?
- Где, где....Гинеколог я! 
Чтобы быть успешным у людей, не надо делать как лучше. Надо делать так, как им нравится. Даже если это полный идиотизм. 
Как прекрасно, если женщина любит изысканное сухое вино, но может выпить водки. 
Только русский человек, рассматривая красивую картину, может материться от восхищения. 
Женщина не знает, как забить гвоздь, зато точно знает - где. 
Я уже в таком возрасте, когда согласие женщины пугает больше, чем отказ.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Михаил ЖВАНЕЦКИЙ: Стиль спора  
Перепечатано с jvanetsky.ru  *Жванецкий. М.*  *Стиль спора* 
Хватит спорить о вариантах зернопогрузчика. Долой диспуты вокруг технических вопросов. 
Мы овладеваем более высоким стилем спора. Спор без фактов. Спор на темпераменте. Спор, переходящий от голословного утверждения на личность партнера. 
Что может говорить хромой об искусстве Герберта фон Караяна? Если ему сразу заявить, что он хромой, он признает себя побежденным. 
О чём может спорить человек, который не поменял паспорт? Какие взгляды на архитектуру может высказать мужчина без прописки? Пойманный с поличным, он сознается и признает себя побежденным. 
И вообще, разве нас может интересовать мнение человека лысого, с таким носом? Пусть сначала исправит нос, отрастит волосы, а потом и выскажется. 
Поведение в споре должно быть простым: не слушать собеседника, а разглядывать его или напевать, глядя в глаза. В самый острый момент попросить документ, сверить прописку, попросить характеристику с места работы, легко перейти на "ты", сказать: "А вот это не твоего собачего ума дело", и ваш партнер смягчится, как ошпаренный. 
В наше время, когда уничтожают вредных насекомых, стерилизуя самцов, мы должны поднять уровень спора до абстрактной высоты. Давайте рассуждать о крахе и подъеме Голливуда, не видя ни одного фильма. Давайте сталкивать философов, не читая их работ. Давайте спорить о вкусе устриц и кокосовых орехов с теми, кто их ел, до хрипоты, до драки, воспринимая вкус еды на слух, цвет на зуб, вонь на глаз, представляя себе фильм по названию, живопись по фамилии, страну по "Клубу кинопутешествий", остроту мнений по хрестоматии. 
Выводя продукцию на уровень мировых стандартов, которых никто не видел, мы до предела разовьем все семь чувств плюс интуицию, которая с успехом заменяет информацию. С чем и приходится себя поздравить. Прошу к столу - вскипело!

----------


## Lampada

Человек гораздо умнее, чем ему это надо для счастья. 
 Никому не поставить нас на колени! Мы лежали и будем лежать! 
 Думаю, не ошибусь, если промолчу. 
 Любить водку, халяву, революции и быть мудаком - этого ещё не достаточно, чтобы называться русским. 
 Первым здоровается тот, у кого слабее нервы. 
 Скупой платит дважды, тупой платит трижды. Лох платит всю жизнь. 
 Женщины обращают внимание не на красивых мужчин, а на мужчин с красивыми женщинами. 
 Сказки - это страшные истории, бережно подготавливающие детей к чтению газет и просмотру теленовостей. 
 В какой еще стране спирт хранится в бронированных сейфах, а "ядерная кнопка" - в пластмассовом чемоданчике. 
 Мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом. Бывает, что возраст приходит один. 
 Жизнь, конечно, не удалась, а в остальном всё нормально. 
 Извините, что я говорю, когда вы перебиваете. 
 Если сложить тёмное прошлое со светлым будущим, получится серое настоящее. 
 Оптимизм - это когда не моешь посуду вечером, надеясь, что утром на это будет больше охоты. 
 Россия - неунывающая страна, любой прогноз для неё в итоге оказывается оптимистичным. 
 Одна из бед новой России, что понятия ум, честь и совесть стали взаимоисключающими. 
 Чем меньше женщина собирается на себя одеть, тем больше времени ей для этого потребуется. 
 Если ты споришь с идиотом, вероятно то же самое делает и он. 
 Порядочного человека можно легко узнать по тому, как неуклюже он делает подлости. 
 Всякий раз, когда я вспоминаю о том, что Господь справедлив, я дрожу за свою страну. 
 Человек, признающий свою ошибку, когда он не прав - мудрец. 
 Человек, признающий свою ошибку, когда он прав - женатый. 
 Мы медленно запрягаем, быстро ездим, и сильно тормозим. 
 А по-моему, искренность - просто недостаток самообладания. 
 Самый верный способ заставить жену слушать вас внимательно - разговаривать во сне. 
 Скромность украшает человека, нескромность - женщину. 
 Если вы поможете другу в беде, он непременно вспомнит о вас, когда опять попадет в беду. 
Когда-то я был молод и красив, теперь - только красив. 
 Мы не левые и не правые, потому что мы - валенки! 
 Какой же русский не любит быстрой езды - бессмысленной и беспощадной! 
 Нет такой чистой и светлой мысли, которую бы русский человек не смог бы выразить в грязной матерной форме. 
 Ещё никто так, как русские, не глушил рыбу! (в Тихом океане, да космической станцией!) 
 Хорошо не просто там, где нас нет, а где нас никогда и не было! 
 Если у тебя прекрасная жена, офигительная любовница, крутая тачка, нет проблем с властями и налоговыми службами, а когда ты выходишь на улицу всегда светит солнце и прохожие тебе улыбаются - скажи НЕТ наркотикам. 
 Демократия с элементами диктатуры - всё равно что запор с элементами поноса. 
 Если вам долго не звонят родственники или друзья, значит у них всё хорошо. 
 Мало знать себе цену - надо ещё пользоваться спросом. 
 Если мужчина никогда не лжёт женщине, значит, ему наплевать на её чувства. 
 Жизненный опыт - это масса ценных знаний о том, как не надо себя вести в ситуациях, которые никогда больше не повторятся. 
 От жизни лучше получать не "радости скупые телеграммы", а щедрости большие переводы.

----------


## Lampada

Объявление: Одинокий мужчина ищет любви, ласки, понимания и чего-нибудь пожрать. 
Совесть, она, как хомяк. Или спит или грызёт. 
У меня такое неприятное чувство, что вы правы. 
Особенно невыносимы идиоты, которые смотрят на тебя, как на равного. 
Настоящий мужчина всегда добьётся того, что хочет женщина. 
Я люблю свою изящную фигуpу - тонкую талию, кpасивые бедpа, подтянутый живот...  И ненавижу... слой жиpа, котоpый всё это скpывает. 
Ничто не делает ужин таким вкусным, как отсутствие обеда. 
- Зачем у слона хвост? - Чтобы слон не заканчивался внезапно. 
Человеческий организм на 80% состоит из жидкости. А в твоём - 70% тормозной. 
Почему, если мужчина считает, что он марсианин или Наполеон, то его лечат в психушке, а если мужчина считает, что он - женщина, то его права пытаются защищать? 
Говоpите ли вы по-английски? - Только со словаpём. С людьми пока стесняюсь. 
Свадьба. - Согласны ли вы взять в жены эту женщину? - Нет. - А эту? 
Нас невозможно сбить с пути - нам п*о* фигу куда идти. 
С определённого возраста самое приятное в сексе - чувство выполненного долга. 
Когда вам наконец удалось получить что-то, чего вам хотелось очень долго, старайтесь не забывать, как ужасно вы этого хотели. 
Хорошо там, где хорошо, а не там, где нас нет. 
Если человеку не нужны деньги, то он становится опасным. 
Герои нужны там, где не хватает профессионалов.. 
Только жить начали, а тут деньги кончились!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Только русский человек, рассматривая красивую картину, может материться от восхищения.

 Apparently Mr. Zhvanetsky never studied fucking English (or fucking Spanish).   ::  
P.S. Seriously, I don't even speak Spanish but they've got some мат that's worse than English and Russian combined... On the other hand, I'm not sure if Spanish curse words can be used positively, in reaction to a very beautiful picture.

----------


## sperk

Как по-руcски "one-liner"?

----------


## Lampada

Однострочники?  
Лучше длинная живая очередь, чем короткая автоматная. 
Лучше пузо от пива, чем горб от работы. 
Пусть лучше над тобою смеются, чем плачут. 
Лучше промолчать и показаться дураком, нежели заговорить и не оставить на этот счёт никаких сомнений. 
Лучше с трудом заниматься любовью, чем  с любовью заниматься трудом. 
Лучше семь раз покрыться потом, чем один раз инеем! 
Лучше обед без аппетита, чем аппетит без обеда. 
Лучше маленький доллар, чем большое спасибо. 
Одна голова – хорошо, а с туловищем лучше.    
Пешеход всегда прав. Пока жив. 
Перебегал улицу на красный свет и был сбит встречным пешеходом. 
Любого автомобиля хватит до конца жизни, если ездить достаточно лихо. 
Я слишком быстро вожу машину, чтобы переживать из–за холестерина! 
С тех пор, как я стал водить машину, я стал осторожнее переходить дорогу. 
Главное – не перейти улицу на тот свет. 
Не водите машину быстрее, чем летает ваш ангел–хранитель. 
В любом из нас спит гений. И с каждым днём всё крепче... 
Ученье – свет, а неученье – приятный полумрак 
Мыслить так трудно, – поэтому большинство людей судит.  ?    
Все люди братья, но не все по разуму. 
Мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом. Бывает, что возраст приходит один. 
Лысина– это полянка, вытоптанная мыслями. 
Мысль только тогда мысль, когда её головой думают. 
Труднее всего человеку даётся то, что даётся не ему. 
Хочешь всего и сразу, а получаешь ничего и постепенно. 
Всё идет хорошо, только мимо... 
Обидно, когда твои мечты сбываются у других! 
Мало знать себе цену – надо еще пользоваться спросом. 
В историю трудно войти, но легко вляпаться. 
Ну пробил ты головой стену... И что ты будешь делать в соседней камере? 
Как трудно ползти с гордо поднятой головой! 
Чтобы начать с нуля, до него ещё надо долго ползти вверх. 
Идёт по улице пессимист, а за ним два оптимиста в штатском... 
Оптимист верит, что мы живём в лучшем из миров. Пессимист боится, что так оно и есть. 
Лотерея – наиболее точный способ учёта количества оптимистов. 
Если сложить тёмное прошлое со светлым будущим, получится серое настоящее. 
Если человек знает, чего он хочет, значит, он или много знает, или мало хочет. 
Если человека нельзя купить, то его можно продать. 
Если появился кто–то, готовый свернуть горы, за ним обязательно пойдут другие, готовые свернуть ему шею. 
Если ты споришь с идиотом, то вероятно, тоже самое делает и он. 
Если вам долго не звонят родственники или друзья, значит у них всё хорошо. 
Если тебе лизнули зад, не расслабляйся – это смазка! 
Если вам говорят, что вы многогранная личность – не обольщайтесь. Может быть, имеется в виду, что вы гад, сволочь и паразит одновременно. 
Лучшее алиби – быть жертвой. 
Красиво жить не запретишь. Но помешать можно... 
Пока семь раз отмеришь, другие уже отрежут. 
Мало найти свое место в жизни, надо найти его первым. 
В жизни всегда есть место подвигу. Надо только быть подальше от этого места. 
Чем больше смотрю в зеркало, тем больше верю Дарвину. 
На своих ошибках учатся, на чужих – делают карьеру. 
Чтобы спасти тонущего, недостаточно протянуть руку – надо, чтобы он в ответ подал свою. 
Положительные эмоции – это эмоции, которые возникают, если на всё положить... 
Помню,у меня в 43–м так ноги болели!.. а купил 45–й и нормально. 
Экипаж прощается с вами и желает вам приятного полёта.... 
Я бы хотел умереть как дед – во сне... А не как его пассажиры – крича от ужаса. 
Не говорите, что мне нужно делать, и я не буду говорить, куда вам нужно идти. 
Идеалист– это тот, кто, заметив, что роза пахнет лучше капусты, заключает, что и суп из неё будет лучше... 
Чтобы я увидел тебя на костылях, а ты меня одним глазом! 
Автоответчик Калашникова.  
Из двух зол я выбираю то, какое раньше не пробовал... 
Дул такой сильный ветер, что сигареты выворачивало вместе с зубами... 
Микробы медленно ползали по телу Левши, с трудом волоча за собой подковы... 
Нашедшего выход затаптывают первым. 
Какая крыша не любит быстрой езды? 
Каждый человек по–своему прав. А по–моему - нет. 
Вначале было Слово.... Однако, судя по тому, как развивались события дальше, Слово было непечатным. 
Как быстро летит время: не успел проснуться, а уже опоздал на работу. 
Все великие давно уже умерли, да и мне что–то нездоровится.. 
Рожденный ползать – везде пролезет. 
Он лёг в постель и уснул изо всех сил. 
И тогда он взял нож и застрелился. 
Он добавил картошки, соли и поставил аквариум на огонь. 
Чем удобряли, то и выросло. 
Хорошо не просто там, где нас нет, а где нас никогда и не было! 
О характере человека можно судить по тому, как он ведёт себя с теми, кто ничем не может быть ему полезен, а также с теми, кто не может дать ему сдачи. 
Всякий раз, когда я вспоминаю о том, что Господь справедлив, я дрожу за свою страну. 
Я бесконечно уважаю чудовищный выбор моего народа. 
Существует три причины неявки: забыл, запил или забил. 
И волки сыты, и овцы целы, и пастуху вечная память. 
Высшая степень смущения – два взгляда, встретившиеся в замочной скважине. 
У одних оба полушария защищены черепом, у других – штанами. 
Ударилась Василиса Прекрасная оземь и разбилась н*а*хрен. 
Как жаль, что вы наконец–то уходите... 
Пришёл – спасибо, ушёл – большое спасибо... 
Поделись улыбкою своей, и её тебе не раз ещё припомнят... 
Никогда не преувеличивайте глупость врагов и верность друзей... 
Ничто так ни ранит человека как осколки собственного счастья. 
Только в день рожденья узнаёшь, сколько в мире ненужных вещей. 
Люди делятся на тех, на кого можно положиться и на тех, на кого нужно положить. 
Добро всегда побеждает зло, значит, кто победил, тот и добрый. 
Удача улыбается смелым... А потом долго ржёт над ними!!! 
Не нужно бежать от снайпера, только умрёшь уставшим 
Граждане! Летайте самолетами Аэрофлота! Спешите! Их осталось совсем немного. 
Вам помочь или не мешать? 
Извините, что я говорю, когда вы перебиваете. 
Смех без причины – признак того, что вы или идиот, или хорошенькая девушка. 
Воспитанный мужчина не сделает замечания женщине, плохо несущей шпалу. 
В анкете, которую я заполняла перед операцией, был вопрос: кому позвонить в случае крайней необходимости. Я написала: более квалифицированному хирургу... 
У него не лицо, а объект для внутримышечных инъекций. 
Считать деньги в чужом кошельке намного легче, если его отнять. 
Весь день не спишь, всю ночь не ешь – конечно, устаёшь... 
Друзья познаются в беде, если конечно их удается при этом найти. 
Чистая совесть – признак плохой памяти. 
Легкомыслие– это хорошее самочувствие на свой страх и риск. 
Встретили меня по одежке, проводили тоже плохо... 
Все в этом мире относительно. К примеру, длина минуты зависит от того, с какой стороны двери туалета вы находитесь. 
Ученые Гарвардского университета установили, что белые мыши размножаются намного лучше, если им не мешают ученые Гарвардского университета. 
Ребёнок мой на мать похож... Орёт громко, пронзительно! А вот глаза мои –виноватые, бегают... 
Самое несчастное животное – осьминог. У него и ноги от ушей, и руки из жопы, и сама жопа – с ушами. 
– Какой у вас чудный ребенок! Это симпатичный мальчик или страшненькая девочка? 
Последние слова двух укротителей львов: "Как? Я думал, ТЫ их покормил!?!" 
Для мании величия не требуется величия, а вполне хватит мании. 
Трудно быть последней сукой – вечно кто–то пристраивается сзади! 
Некоторые выглядят храбрыми, потому что боятся убежать. 
Жизнь – как рояль: клавиша белая, клавиша черная... крышка. 
Идея пришла в его голову и теперь упорно ищет мозг. 
Порядочного человека можно легко узнать по тому, как неуклюже он делает подлости. 
Каждый человек – кузнец своего счастья и наковальня чужого. 
Много хороших людей на свете... Но на том свете их больше... 
Костюм "Евы" ей очень идёт, только ушить нужно кое–где. 
Сколько у государства не воруй – всё равно своего не вернёшь! 
Настоящий меломан – тот, кто, услышав голос женщины, напевающей в ванной, нагибается к замочной скважине и прикладывает к ней ухо! 
Знаете ли вы, что экономная хозяйка режет мясо для праздничного стола очень тонкими ломтиками? А хитрый гость жрёт их сразу по пять. 
– Много ли нужно человеку для полного счастья? – Мало!  Но только, чтобы у  других было ещё меньше...

----------


## Yulia65

> Как по-руcски "one-liner"?

 острОта,
 шУтка, 
афорИзм, 
остроУмное высказывание,
 афористичная шутка

----------


## Lampada

> острОта,
>  шУтка, 
> афорИзм, 
> остроУмное высказывание,
>  афористичная шутка

 Я видела "однострочники".  Конечно калька с английского.

----------


## Lampada

*Мысли* 
Вначале я хорош...
Чуть выпил - очень хорош.
Еще - появляется легкий износ души.
Еще чуть-чуть - износ души обнажается.
Еще - он выпирает.
Еще выпью - проявляется дурной характер.
Еще - дурные наклонности.
Поздно ночью - пороки.
К рассвету - извращения.
Утром - тяжелый сон.
Днем - молчаливая голова.
Вечером - снова хорош.
Чуть выпью - очень хорош.* звук * 
Опять обращение к политикам.
Меня всегда интересовало - почему плохой язык, скверная дикция, отсутствие мысли вызывает такое большое желание встретиться с аудиторией?* звук*  
В Ялте, сочи и других южных городах, как только стемнеет, в комнаты налетают мужики. На свет лампы. И кружат и сидят. Один-два крупных, три-четыре мелких. А дома у них жены, жены, жены... *звук*  
Милая, я тебе скажу о своем чувстве - это чувство к тебе я пронес через всю жизнь, через еще более трудное мирное время... я пронес это чувство через всю жизнь и вот сегодня говорю тебе - "Я не люблю тебя!"* звук * 
Вообще-то я всю жизнь воюю с женщинами... Когда меня спрашивают "Чем Вы занимаетесь?" - я всю жизнь воюю с женщинами. Но эти мерзавки так уклончивы, что чаще всего хлещешь по месту где она только что была. а это уже борьба с государственными учреждениями.* звук * 
А вы пробовали когда-нибудь зашвырнуть комара? Далеко-далеко. Он не летит. То есть он летит - но сам по себе и плюет на вас. Поэтому надо быть легким и независимым.* звук*  
Конечно, сегодняшнюю пеницилиновую молодежь не сравнить с той, что получалась когда женщиной овладевал победитель в драке. Но в юморе им не откажешь...* звук * 
Помер не найдя смысла в жизни, а тот помер найдя смысл в жизни, а тот помер не ища смысл в жизни, а этот вообще еще живет! Надо с ним побеседовать...* звук*  
Хорошенькая журналистка сказала - "Граждане! Господа! я всем своим существом за многопартийность! Я всем своим существом за демократию!". Присутствующим мужчинам это так понравилось, что они тут же стали подходить - "А что Вы сегодня вечером делаете?"...* звук *  
Не можешь любить - сиди дружи!  
Чего больше всего хочется, когда влезешь наверх? Плюнуть вниз  
У  человека, вычисляющего национальность, - жизнь язвенника. Все наслаждаются, а ему того нельзя, этого нельзя... 
Мы жизнь не выбирали - мы в неё попали, как лисица в капкан. А будешь освобождать лисицу, она тебе лицо порвёт.  
Чуть-чуть - и не с кем, одни последние известия.  
Очень коротко живут в этой стране люди, дома, могилы. 
Язык воспоминаний - на нём сегодня и не поговоришь.  
Почему здесь так коротко живут друзья? Поживут, поживут, приучат к себе и исчезают. Ни один не остается с тобой. Умирают, уезжают, превращаются в других.  
Неудовлетворенными остались наши вертикальные потребности. Жизнь свелась к сбору горизонтальных благ.  
Я брошу всё и войду в твое положение.  
Может быть, вы не знаете, но в Одессе быстроподнятое не считается упавшим.  
Как кому, а мне нравится думать!  
Сейчас наступило время, когда аккомпанемент выступает с сольными концертами.  
Кто женился на молодой, расплатился сполна: она его никогда не увидит молодым, он её никогда не увидит старой.  
Нормальный человек в нашей стране откликается на окружающее только одним - он пьёт. Поэтому непьющий всё таки сволочь.  
Как же надо ненавидеть эту страну, чтобы бросить квартиру после такого ремонта.  
В мужчине заложено чувство ритма, нужно только ему разрешить.

----------


## Yulia65

Лампада, 
Давно я так не рыдала... От хохота!  ::  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Throbert McGee

Гениально! Некоторые из "однострочников" Жванецкого мне напоминают Марка Твена -- в них подобная смесь цинизма и гуманности, теплоты и горечи. (I mean "a blend of cynicism and humanitarianism, warmth and bitterness", although maybe I used the wrong words in Russian). 
I translated a few of my favorites:  

> *Мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом. Бывает, что возраст приходит один.*
> Wisdom does not always come with age. Sometimes, age shows up alone.  *Демократия с элементами диктатуры - всё равно что запор с элементами поноса.*
> Democracy with elements of dictatorship -- that's like constipation with elements of diarrhea.  *Мало знать себе цену - надо ещё пользоваться спросом.*
> It's not enough to know your own worth -- you've got to have marketable value. [Or, maybe: "You've got to market yourself"]  *Совесть, она, как хомяк. Или спит или грызёт.* Conscience is like a hamster. It's either sleeping or gnawing.  *Жизненный опыт - это масса ценных знаний о том, как не надо себя вести в ситуациях, которые никогда больше не повторятся.*
> Life experience -- that's an accumulation of valuable knowledge about how you shouldn't behave, in situations which will never be repeated.

 I also had comments/questions about a few:    

> Любить водку, халяву, революции и быть мудаком - этого ещё *не достаточно, чтобы называться русским*.

  That's true! For example, Americans and Britons *ALSO* love халява whenever we can get it (if I understand the word's connotations correctly), and we have a huge surplus of native-born мудаки in our countries. But of course, many of us like пиво or виски more than водка, and unlike Russians, we don't have spring-loaded daggers in our shoes to kill James Bond...   

> Первым здоровается тот, у кого слабее нервы.

 Does this reflect an old custom that the person of lower rank should say "Hello" first? I think I can remember a Russian folktale in which a clever мужик tricks a барин so that the rich man has to кланяться и здороваться first.    

> Скупой платит дважды, тупой платит трижды. Лох платит всю жизнь.

 Okay, I can guess that "Скупой платит дважды" is a saying similar to "Don't be penny-wise and pound-foolish". I know what "тупой" means. And from Google, I think that is maybe "hick" or "redneck"? But I'm still not sure I understand the sense of the whole thing. Does it mean that a лох doesn't know how to find халява? 
Or is it something like "Hicks and idiots pay the retail price; smart people can get it wholesale"?

----------


## pushvv

Лох - это, в общем, потенциальная жертва мошенников и т.п. Типа, простачок. Смысл в том, что на нем  все наживаются

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Лох* - это, в общем, потенциальная жертва мошенников и т.п.

 Значит, "sucker."  
"There's a sucker born every minute" -- popularly (but probably falsely) credited to P.T. Barnum.

----------


## it-ogo

Вот "лох" - это действительно уже криминальный сленг в самом чистом виде.  
Лох - человек, не принадлежащий к преступному миру, потенциальная жертва.

----------


## pushvv

Какой криминальный слэнг?  Сейчас его используют все, вплоть до Петросяна (видимо благодаря тупорылым сериалам). Давно уже стало обыденным.

----------


## Lampada

*Рассказ подрывника*  Я в общем, тут чуть не подорвался... Просили рассказать. Мамаша! Что, я не понимаю? 
Да не беспокойтесь, дети могут не выходить. 
Ну что вы все такие нежные? 
Ну, действительно, чуть все не сыграли в!..
Степь... Канал...
Идет баржа... Белая!..
Длинная, как!..
Ромашки!.. Ну просто!..
И тут подрывники суетятся!..
Заложили килограмм по пятьсот тола и тротила... его знает! 
Провода у них длинные!..
И тут надо было дернуть за!..
А главный орет: \"Махну платком!..
Но только - по платку!..
Если дернешь!..
Мы ж будем проплывать!.. Следи за рукой!..\" 
Ну, он только собрался, тут все готово... баржа огромная, ну, как!.. 
И ни одной!.. Ну, действительно, как!.. Ну, точно!.. 
Он уже поднял платок, мы думаем: ну!.. Бинокли... 
Тут кто-то как заорет: \"Стоп!.. Прошу!..\" 
А главный в мегафон: \"Кто крикнул \"стоп\"?! 
Мне интересно, я сейчас из нее!.. 
Каждую слушать!.. 
Мы ж баржа!.. Нас же несет!.. 
Чем я этот \"стоп\"?! Об какие берега?.. Уволю!..\" 
А младший ему: \"Я, в общем, на вас! 
На вашу баржу!.. 
На ваш канал!.. 
На всю вашу степь!.. 
Ты ж смотри, какая-то плывет... вещь!\" 
Глядят все, аж!.. 
Всплыл - тротил или тол, вся в проводах, никто и не знает, они же специалисты. 
Как она эту баржу догнала!.. 
Мы все на барже, она под баржой!.. 
Цепляемся, как!.. 
Если б не тот пацан, все б!.. 
Я - начальнику: \"Что ты орешь? Ты молись! 
Ты этого пацана, ты должен поцеловать!.. 
Это ж был полный!.. 
Ты б свою Дуську!.. 
Вот такая приключилась.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Жванецкого спрашивают:  - Почему вы ни разу во время концертов и выступлений не поддержали "Единую Россию"?  - Я её очень мощно поддерживаю. Я про неё молчу!_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Михаил Жванецкий - знаменитый русский писатель-сатирик*

----------


## Lampada



----------

